

Are You Building Something That Will Move the Ball Forward? - ariels
http://aseidman.com/2010/11/building-something-that-will-move-the-ball-forward/

======
jaysonelliot
Just remember that "moving the ball forward" doesn't have to mean moving it in
giant leaps and bounds like the examples he cites.

Even a little forward motion is worthwhile, if it means a lot to you
personally.

~~~
ariels
I agree -- a high-school basketball coach has massive impact on a relatively
small number of people yet a really good coach can have deep and lasting
impact.

------
ludicast
He could be describing O'Reilly books here :).

